# 165 Strand 12awg Speaker Wire?



## biscuitg303 (May 13, 2009)

Heya all,

Found this 12awg 165 strand speaker wire and it seems like a pretty good deal, does anyone know if they've found it cheaper anywhere? I'm surprised that is comes in 250ft and 100ft, vs the standard 500ft lengths...
I've bought other stuff from them before, but wasn't sure if someone else has bought this particular wire somewhere cheaper, the cheapest i've found so far was $119 at one place and this place is only $90/250ft and $158 for the 500ft...

Let me know what you find! :spend:

www.diyhometheatersupply.com

www.diyhometheatersupply.com/12-Gauge-250-ft-CL2-In-Wall-Speaker-Wire-p/w-spk-g4-291250.htm


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

It seems like that is the same place i saw that wire. Honestly i think you'd be hard pressed to find better wire at such a reasonable price.:T


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Always check monoprice first. The same 12awg cl2 is $70.33 shipped.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

bambino said:


> It seems like that is the same place i saw that wire. Honestly i think you'd be hard pressed to find better wire at such a reasonable price.:T


Oh but i forgot about monoprice. :bigsmile:


----------



## biscuitg303 (May 13, 2009)

The monoprice stuff is only 65 strand though... this is 165 strand per conductor (not a typo)

I've seen it elsewhere... but def not at monoprice... the diyhometheatersupply place is
where they have the 165 strand... www.diyhometheatersupply.com/12-Gauge-250-ft-CL2-In-Wall-Speaker-Wire-p/w-spk-g4-291250.htm


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Why would 165 strands be more effective speaker cable than 65 strand cable?

That is, other than causing more people to short their outputs due to a stray strand.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

lcaillo said:


> Why would 165 strands be more effective speaker cable than 65 strand cable?
> 
> That is, other than causing more people to short their outputs due to a stray strand.


Well... It may be more flexable though.:dontknow:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

As bambio noted, high strand count cable is more flexible and supple. That’s great for any speaker wiring between your receiver and front three speakers, since it lays on the floor nice and pretty and perfectly flat. However, ttere’s no good reason to use (or pay for) high-strand-count speaker cable inside the walls.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## biscuitg303 (May 13, 2009)

Besides being more flexible, the main reason for the higher strand count is that in many "audiophile" circles a higher strand count is actually a more efficient speaker wire because the current travels around each strand, and thus with higher strand counts, it is feasible that your speaker wire can play with less distortion at higher volumes because it can move current more efficiently... do a google on "skin effect" in speaker wire...


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Belden 1311A (2 conductor) 1312B (4 conductor) 

Some distributors may sell it shorter then a full roll, I would call Belden to get the name of the distributor in your area. It's been a few year but I bought a roll for 5cents a foot


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Here is a great link on skin effect and other wire theories: http://www.audioholics.com/educatio...kin-effect-relevance-in-speaker-cables-page-3

Long story short, it will take some seriously golden ears to hear the difference in all but the most extreme circumstances and you'll be better off worrying about other things.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I agree completely, i was reading an article in Stereophile about how the reviewer could tell no differance in his radioshack lampcord wire and some $1500 and some odd doller wire.:T


----------

